# Bob Lang's 21st Century Workbench



## drjterrell (Dec 28, 2011)

Anybody got a source for Lang's DVD? I want to build this bench but can't locate a copy of the DVD.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

Another option for you would be to pick up Chris Schwarz Workbench design book. The plans are covered in two chapters along with a bunch of other stuff. 
http://www.amazon.com/Workbench-Design-Book-Philosophy-Building-ebook/dp/B005JEKJZI/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1408211004&sr=1-1&keywords=the+workbench+design+book


----------



## TroutStalker (Mar 6, 2009)

Jeff,

You can get the DVD here http://www.thebestthings.com/books/dvd_build_workbench.htm

I built mine out of soft maple and I'm very happy with. I have the DVD and if you're interested let me know. However I'm out of town till Labor Day. If you can wait let me know.


----------



## drjterrell (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks very much guys. Super helpful. TS, I can wait, if you don't mind loaning me your copy.


----------

